# PIONEER FH-P8000BT



## HmoobVaj (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?CurImage=82-117-228-13.jpg&Image=82-117-228-15.jpg%2c82-117-228-13.jpg%2c82-117-228-14.jpg%2c82-117-228-03.jpg%2c82-117-228-04.jpg%2c82-117-228-05.jpg%2c82-117-228-06.jpg%2c82-117-228-07.jpg%2c82-117-228-08.jpg%2c82-117-228-09.jpg%2c82-117-228-10.jpg%2c82-117-228-11.jpg%2c82-117-228-12.jpg%2c82-117-228-16.jpg%2c82-117-228-17.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&WaterMark=1&Item=N82E16882117228&Depa=10&Description=Pioneer+Double-DIN+CD+Receiver+w%2fBluetooth+%26amp%3b+USB+Model+FH-P8000BT

I've been without a headunit for about 2 months waiting for the release of the new Kenwood DNX. Sick of being without music I purchased this as a filler until the Kenwood is release.

Asethetics
This is a double din size unit. It has a cd slot at the top, a large 3 line LCD screen in the middle and a large toggle type switch at the bottom. The face has a nice high gloss finish. The buttons around the toggle switch are large and easily legible however the ones along the side are way too small and hard to read. Considering there's so much unused space on the face I don't know why Pioneer designed them so small. As for the toggle switch you can flip it up and down, left and right, push down and turn it to adjust settings or navigate between folders and songs and other things.

Functionality
User interface is easy to use and most settings are done with the toggle switch. Pressing down on the switch brings up Function (basic functions) and Audio (audio adjustments). All buttons are pretty self-explainartory by its name.

Sound and audio adjustments
The headunit has 3 sets of 4v outputs. The sound quality is excellent with very little noise. It also has plenty of EQ settings to satisfy most users. There's a 7 band EQ with a couple of presets and 2 custom settings. There's also a Sound Retriever setting to help "liven up" compressed audio files. An adjustable high pass crossover allows you filter out the lows to the front and rear. Subwoofer can be turned on and off and frequency and level are adjustable as well. A 3 level loudness and +6/-6 bass boost are adjustable too. My only gripe is that switching between the EQ presets are too deeply nested. A button dedicated to this would have been nice.

Bluetooth
Unit has bluetooth builtin. Pairing it with my phone took awhile but it was because I was trying to do it on my own instead of referring to the manual. I haven't been on the receiving end of the call to test for reception and voice quality but my brother did say I came through loud and clear. A wired mic is included with enough lenght to be mounted just about anywhere around the driver.

USB
I bought this primarily for the usb support and I've been more than happy with the feature. I currently have about 10gb of mp3's stored on a 80gb 1.8" hdd with files sorted by genre. Due to the low power requires of the drive it powers up fine with just the usb port. Scanning takes less than 10 secs and plays where it left off if the drive is left plugged in. If drive is unplugged it starts on the first folder. All songs play alphabetically.

If you have any questions I'll do my best to answer it.


----------



## szubek (May 9, 2008)

I was looking at that unit for a while now ... like the factory/oem look of it. I wish that there was more top end double din units to chose from (don't count that multimedia ones). Does it have any time alignment functions ? As for usb did You try to hook it up with 2.5" hdd disc? 

Great review


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

I'm surprised the USB scan takes such little time. Is there some sort of secret? I have a Kenwood with about 8gb of MP3's hooked up to it, and it takes 3 or more minutes to scan.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks perdy. I cant stand all of the 20 button, flashing graphics and display units with 15advertising stamps on it to show you all of the features built in that you already knew were there.
Simple and clean is the way to go.


----------



## DejaWiz (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice. Thanks for the review. Might have to pick one of these up for my wife this christmas.


----------



## jmurdo2 (Jun 27, 2008)

What kind of hard drive are you using with this head unit?


----------



## johnmail76 (Apr 15, 2009)

the best features of this Pioneer FH-P8000BT Double Din In-Dash CD/Mp3/Wma/iTunes AAC/Wav Receiver are the bluetooth and iPod capabilities. This unit allows you to search by album, artist, play list, just as you can do on the iPod itself.


----------



## KARPE (Nov 9, 2008)

i loved this unit when I had it. Just recently sold it to upgrade to something with more sonic control and processing.

the Blue LED's are extremely bright, a little too bright for my taste and the control knob sticks a little too far out from the unit. But I purchased it for the clean factory look and loved it in 2 different vehicles.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

if you step up to the premier version (fh-800bt) you gain the ability to bypas the internal amps. I plan on picking one of those up as soon as i can get one a under $200. I really wish there was a more high-end sq based double din unit.


----------



## de hero (Jun 20, 2008)

jmurdo2 said:


> What kind of hard drive are you using with this head unit?


I would like to know as well - Thanks.


----------



## shionpan (May 22, 2009)

2o button wwwoo


----------



## djfourmoney (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice review any updates?

I am seriously considering this deck as stop gap to a CarPC which will take some time to sort out and source part wise but I'm in serious need of Bluetooth (in or near the car 7-8 hours a day) and all the other functions are gravy. USB is a luxury and I WILL use it.

Its between this and the Clarion CX-609 with similar features.


----------

